# Pigeon family



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Jack was a canker patient. He escaped a couple times but came back. No more escapes for Jack he has scissor beak so has problems on his own.

Kippy & Splash- 2 females who love to lay eggs. I have had Kippy since @ 2 weeks old. She fell out of a palm tree and that is where it all started. The First of the four. Splash fell with the palm tree that we had cut down, same palm tree Kippy fell out of. Luckily she survived. Cindy came over and caught her. She was grounded would not fly away.

Zeke started with pigeon sitting and I still have her. LOL! She/he is a sweetie havn't figured it out yet.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Lets not forget about the Feral Flock. I have a fairly new camera so I get a little picture crazy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Your babies are adorable.

Love the flock, they look happy and relaxed.

Reti


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Your pigeons are so sweet and what a large flock! Thanks so much for sharing..


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pictures Kim.  
Jack's eye is looking wonderful. Kippy & Splash are really getting the 'pose' down pat aren't they?  
And Zeke, what a little doll baby he was. Kim saved my fanny as well as Zeke's when she offered to take him in the evening before I was to leave for No. CA to help my Mom who had become quite ill. He was found in our backyard, soaking wet & looking quite scared & bewildered. 
Here is a picture of Zeke the day I found him, 09/19/04 *&* after he was all dried off. 

Cindy


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW, why are the beaks so small? my pigeons are long and they're necks are a bit thiner and longer.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

He is too cute Cindy! : D


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*You feed all them ?*



KIPPY said:


> Lets not forget about the Feral Flock. I have a fairly new camera so I get a little picture crazy.


 Kippy,

Do you care for that feral flock all the time ? How many pounds of feed do you go through and what do you use ?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Do you care for that feral flock all the time ?*

I feed them later in the day when I get home from work. Sometimes more on the weekend when I am off. 

*How many pounds of feed do you go through and what do you use ?*

How much? If I actually kept track I would probably lose it. I just feed them wild bird seed from Petsmart/ Petco (hopefully on sale). It all started out just feeding the birds using the bird feeder never gave the pigeons much thought. The pigeons would eat my dogs food. 
Then once Kippy came along next thing I know I get rid of the bird feeder and I started spreading the seed around for the pigeons and set them up two watering stations.
Where does it end?  
The guys control my back yard. My dog Barkley likes these guys. She hangs out and watches out for the cats.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Wow !!!*

Great picture !! Very Impressive !! Almost looks as if Mr. Barkley is keeping a watchful eye out for one of them bad putty cats !

Might I suggest Kippy, that you keep your eyes open for a feed store or mill that the horse people might go to. I found one in my area, where I can buy 100 pound bags of whole field corn, or wheat, or barley for a song and a dance. You just might save yourself some big bucks !

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Beautiful picture of Barkley with the pigeons!

Warren, I feed a feral flock of about 90-100 birds everyday....I figure on one ounce per bird, so I guess about 5-6 lbs per day (eeek!) I found a garden center nearby where I can get seed, three 20 lb bags for $9.99, so that helps keep the cost down for me.

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

heck, we're in the wrong place Linda. Where Cynthia or I get mixed corn, it would work out at around $7 per 20lb sack!

John


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Petco had sales for a 40 lb bag for $5.99. I think with the gas prices and economy is driving up the price of bird seed. Petsmart just had a sale 40 lbs for $6.99. 
If anybody here works at Petsmart please don't ask the customer if they are feeding birds when they are purchasing 80 lbs of birdseed. That just floors me!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*If anybody here works at Petsmart please don't ask the customer if they are feeding birds when they are purchasing 80 lbs of birdseed*
 "Here's your sign"  

Did you decide this was the way you were going to catch the parakeet Kim?
'Here parakeet, parakeet, parakeet'. Too funny.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Parakeet joined the feral pigeon family.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to catch it?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Truly A Breathtaking Picture Worth Saving And I Did Just That! Thank You For Sharing It.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*opps*

TRULY A GREAT PIC WORTH SAVING AND I DID!~Victor Opps did not mean to repeat.My pigeon Tooter landed on my head and messed my thinking up!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Since Mr. 'Keet is eating with the feral flock, do you think you could use a box trap to capture him? He certainly is flashy enough to attract attention or a hawk! Good luck with your efforts!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kippy,

Here in the UK some parakeets escaped some years ago, I believe there are now around 3,000 feral ring necked parakeets. A strange and colourful sight in this drab country.

Your family looks very happy!

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have not seen that parakeet since the day I posted about it. A few months back I saw a blue (same color) parakeet on the ground eating with the pigeons then in the tree chirping. Do you think it could be the same parakeet? I tried to catch it then and it did not work. I find it hard to believe that this guy could survive this long but I really don't know.
I can tell you one thing when he was on the little bird feeder eating he barked the sparrows away. That was his feeder!

No Hawks in the area  
just cats and the kids who like to throw rocks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kim,

I suppose it's possible it's the same little 'keet you saw earlier in the year. I had three coming to my yard a year or so ago and tried for months to catch them without success, so I know they were OK for at least 5 months or so. Sadly, I didn't see them again afterwards and hope that they found a good home.

Terry


----------



## TBonz (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is when I was in Venice, Italy. I fed the pigeons (how could I not?) and I loved when they came and landed on me to get the corn.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pic, Tbonz.
Those Venice pigeons surely are friendly.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*What fun!*

Many thanks for sharing the wonderful photo.
Looks like you & the pijjies are having quite a time.  

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice photo of the dog with the pigeons. From the way it looks, this has the making of a classic "Sylvester & Tweety" cartoon.


----------



## TBonz (Apr 28, 2004)

Update on Luigi, our white pigeon. He's thriving and happy. 

He'll come after us if we leave my daughter's bedroom door open. He followed us into another bedroom a bit ago and we put down a towel so he could hop up. He had a good time walking around, cooing at us, giving gentle pecks.

I'm really glad he's in our lives. The daughter is off to college next year, so for at least a year, he'll be my responsibility. Not sure where I'll put him, because I don't want him to be lonesome. Yet he poops WAYYYY too much to go down here in the family room. He has a long (wide) cage for nighttime sleep and those times he has to be in a cage. Like most of my birds, he prefers to be out of a cage and he is out during the daytime and most of the evening.

He's a loving bird. He gets regular pigeon food now, I mix up a batch from various bird store things. Still not sure if he's really a he, or a she, but in the absence of another fantail, I guess it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Tbonz,

Thank you for the Luigi up~date. It has been a long time since you posted.

Isn't great how a pigeon CAN become part of our lives. Don't be a stranger here now!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Just to add to some comments above about feeding a feral flock in the backyard. I feed a flock of about 40-50 in my backyard, and go through about 40-50lbs of wild bird seed per week. One of the cashiers always smiles when I come through, saying "someone is gonna have some happy birds tomorrow morning."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dekebrent said:


> Just to add to some comments above about feeding a feral flock in the backyard. I feed a flock of about 40-50 in my backyard, and go through about 40-50lbs of wild bird seed per week. One of the cashiers always smiles when I come through, saying "someone is gonna have some happy birds tomorrow morning."




Derrick,

Thanks for supporting our local feral pigeons.

You gotta be feeding more then 50 ferals a week, I go thru a 50 lb bag of pigeon seed in about 2 1/2 weeks feeding my 50 domestics.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mmmm,*

Perhaps Dekebent is more generous with his "servings?"  

Hi TBonz - I was going to suggest a Flight Suit (pigeon diaper), but I have NO idea how one would fit a FANTAIL! Wonder if the developers could think up a design??? ALL those beautiful fan feathers - YIKES!

For some reason, I could not access the first pictures posted...maybe later. My computer seemed to have a "seizure" earlier! Had to close down and return...


----------

